# العثور على 70 كتابًا معدنيًّا في أحد كهوف الأردن تعود لعهد السيد المسيح



## ava_kirolos_son (1 أبريل 2011)

1/4/2011

مان، لندن ـ هنادي فؤاد/عصام مسعود

عثر باحثون على 70 كتابًا معدنيًّا قديمًا في أحد كهوف الأردن في اكتشاف قد يغير الكثير في المعتقدات المسيحية المتعلقة بالكتاب المقدس. الكتب صغيرة الحجم لا تتعدى حجم بطاقة الائتمان، وصفحاتها مجموعة بسلك معدني، وتحتوي على نقوش ورسوم تشير إلى المسيح والصلب والقيامة، إضافة إلى عدة كتب لا تزال مغلقة، وهي القطع التي لو ثبت بالفعل انتماؤها للحقبة المتوقعة فمن المرجح أن تغير الكثير في تاريخ الكتاب المقدس، وربما تكون هي المخطوطات المفقودة المذكورة في كتاب الوحي الخاص بالإنجيل.
وتم اكتشاف الكتب في المنطقة التي فر إليها المسيحيون الأوائل بعد سقوط القدس في العام 70 ميلادي، وعثر فيها من قبل على قطع تعود إلى الحقبة نفسها، كما تشير المعاينة الأولية للكتب إلى أنها ترجع للقرن الأول الميلادي، حيث يرى الخبراء أنه من المستحيل أن يكون التآكل في أطرافها مصطنعًا، وهو الأمر الذي سيجعلها إحدى أقدم الوثائق المسيحية الموجودة، ويعطي الكشف قيمة توازي كشوف مخطوطات البحر الميت المكتشَفة العام 1947. وعلى الرغم من تكرار تعرض العلماء لخدع متقنة لوثائق يتم تزييفها ونسبتها للقرون الأولى، فإنهم يشعرون هذه المرة بحماس شديد. ويقول الباحث البريطاني دافيد إليكنغتون، وهو أحد القلائل الذين قاموا بمعاينة الكتب، إنه يؤمن بكونها وثائق حقيقية تم صنعها في وقت مبكر من زمن القديسين، وكذلك يرى أستاذ الدراسات التوراتية في جامعة شيفلد البروفيسور فيليب ديفيدز الذي قال إن الكتب تحتوي على رموز واضحة تشير للمسيح وصلبه على أسوار القدس، وأضاف أنه شعر بالذهول عندما شاهد هذه الوثائق.
وأعرب الفريق البحثي البريطاني، الذي أدار عملية اكتشاف الكتب، بقلق بالغ من وقوع منطقة الاكتشاف تحت سيطرة البدو الأردنيين الذين تربطهم علاقات وثيقة مع بدو في أراضي الـ48، وهو ما قد سمح بتسريب بعض هذه القطع إلى إسرائيل، مما يهدد ببيعها في السوق السوداء، بل قد يصل الأمر إلى تدميرها لإخفاء محتواها، ولكن الحكومة الأردنية أكدت إنها تقوم بجهود بالغة لاستعادة تراثها وتاريخها وإرجاع هذه الوثائق إلى الأردن.
وتقول الرئيسة السابقة لجمعية دراسات العهد القديم مارغريت باركر إن كتاب الوحي يشير لوجود وثائق مختومة ومقفولة لم يشاهد محتواها سوى السيد المسيح نفسه، وإن هذه الوثائق المعروفة باسم "كتب الحكمة" قد تم نقلها بالأيدي من المسيح إلى تلاميذه المقربين، وأكدت مارغريت إن هذه الوثائق قد تكشف الكثير عن العلاقة التي تجمع الديانتين المسيحية واليهودية، وتلقي الضوء على أمور لم تطرح من قبل للدراسة.
ودعا البروفيسور إلكينغتون، الذي يقود الجهود البريطانية لإرجاع الكتب إلى الأردن، الجميع إلى التعاون لتنفيذ هذا الهدف، لما سيمثله من فائدة لجميع الأطراف، سواء للأسر التي تمتلك الكتب حاليًا، أو للعالم الذي ستكشف الوثائق له عن الكثير من الأمور التاريخية.​



المصدر http://www.arabstoday.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=84016&catid=314&Itemid=111http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=86048


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 أبريل 2011)

*خبر رائع بس مصدر الخبر لو سمحت....*​


----------



## تيمون (1 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على الخبر


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أبريل 2011)

http://www.arabstoday.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=84016&catid=314&Itemid=111


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

*جميل ومرسى على الخبر*​


----------



## Rosetta (2 أبريل 2011)

​*






1/4/2011

مان، لندن ـ هنادي فؤاد/عصام مسعود

عثر باحثون على 70 كتابًا معدنيًّا قديمًا في أحد كهوف الأردن في اكتشاف قد يغير الكثير في المعتقدات المسيحية المتعلقة بالكتاب المقدس. الكتب صغيرة الحجم لا تتعدى حجم بطاقة الائتمان، وصفحاتها مجموعة بسلك معدني، وتحتوي على نقوش ورسوم تشير إلى المسيح والصلب والقيامة، إضافة إلى عدة كتب لا تزال مغلقة، وهي القطع التي لو ثبت بالفعل انتماؤها للحقبة المتوقعة فمن المرجح أن تغير الكثير في تاريخ الكتاب المقدس، وربما تكون هي المخطوطات المفقودة المذكورة في كتاب الوحي الخاص بالإنجيل.
وتم اكتشاف الكتب في المنطقة التي فر إليها المسيحيون الأوائل بعد سقوط القدس في العام 70 ميلادي، وعثر فيها من قبل على قطع تعود إلى الحقبة نفسها، كما تشير المعاينة الأولية للكتب إلى أنها ترجع للقرن الأول الميلادي، حيث يرى الخبراء أنه من المستحيل أن يكون التآكل في أطرافها مصطنعًا، وهو الأمر الذي سيجعلها إحدى أقدم الوثائق المسيحية الموجودة، ويعطي الكشف قيمة توازي كشوف مخطوطات البحر الميت المكتشَفة العام 1947. وعلى الرغم من تكرار تعرض العلماء لخدع متقنة لوثائق يتم تزييفها ونسبتها للقرون الأولى، فإنهم يشعرون هذه المرة بحماس شديد. ويقول الباحث البريطاني دافيد إليكنغتون، وهو أحد القلائل الذين قاموا بمعاينة الكتب، إنه يؤمن بكونها وثائق حقيقية تم صنعها في وقت مبكر من زمن القديسين، وكذلك يرى أستاذ الدراسات التوراتية في جامعة شيفلد البروفيسور فيليب ديفيدز الذي قال إن الكتب تحتوي على رموز واضحة تشير للمسيح وصلبه على أسوار القدس، وأضاف أنه شعر بالذهول عندما شاهد هذه الوثائق.
وأعرب الفريق البحثي البريطاني، الذي أدار عملية اكتشاف الكتب، بقلق بالغ من وقوع منطقة الاكتشاف تحت سيطرة البدو الأردنيين الذين تربطهم علاقات وثيقة مع بدو في أراضي الـ48، وهو ما قد سمح بتسريب بعض هذه القطع إلى إسرائيل، مما يهدد ببيعها في السوق السوداء، بل قد يصل الأمر إلى تدميرها لإخفاء محتواها، ولكن الحكومة الأردنية أكدت إنها تقوم بجهود بالغة لاستعادة تراثها وتاريخها وإرجاع هذه الوثائق إلى الأردن.
وتقول الرئيسة السابقة لجمعية دراسات العهد القديم مارغريت باركر إن كتاب الوحي يشير لوجود وثائق مختومة ومقفولة لم يشاهد محتواها سوى السيد المسيح نفسه، وإن هذه الوثائق المعروفة باسم "كتب الحكمة" قد تم نقلها بالأيدي من المسيح إلى تلاميذه المقربين، وأكدت مارغريت إن هذه الوثائق قد تكشف الكثير عن العلاقة التي تجمع الديانتين المسيحية واليهودية، وتلقي الضوء على أمور لم تطرح من قبل للدراسة.
ودعا البروفيسور إلكينغتون، الذي يقود الجهود البريطانية لإرجاع الكتب إلى الأردن، الجميع إلى التعاون لتنفيذ هذا الهدف، لما سيمثله من فائدة لجميع الأطراف، سواء للأسر التي تمتلك الكتب حاليًا، أو للعالم الذي ستكشف الوثائق له عن الكثير من الأمور التاريخية.





​*


----------



## marcelino (2 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا على الخبر 

اول مره اعرف ان فى كدة




وعلى الرغم من تكرار تعرض العلماء لخدع متقنة لوثائق يتم تزييفها ونسبتها للقرون الأولى

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 أبريل 2011)

انا سعيد جدا بالخبر ، ولكن لى تحفظ


> قد يغير الكثير في المعتقدات المسيحية المتعلقة بالكتاب المقدس


 
هذا يشبه ما قاله المسلمين بخصوص مخطوطات البحر الميت ، وبعدين لقينا المخطوطات تثبت صحة الكتاب المقدس وصحة العقيدة والنبوات وخلافه .


----------



## BITAR (2 أبريل 2011)

> *ودعا البروفيسور إلكينغتون، الذي يقود الجهود البريطانية لإرجاع الكتب إلى الأردن، الجميع إلى التعاون لتنفيذ هذا الهدف، لما سيمثله من فائدة لجميع الأطراف، سواء للأسر التي تمتلك الكتب حاليًا، أو للعالم الذي ستكشف الوثائق له عن الكثير من الأمور التاريخية*


*خبر سار جدا*​


----------



## girgis2 (2 أبريل 2011)

*اكتشاف قد يغير الكثير في المعتقدات المسيحية المتعلقة بالكتاب المقدس*​ 
*أنا عايز أعرف معنى الجملة دي بالظبط*

*عموما الله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد*​


----------



## antonius (2 أبريل 2011)

خبر هااااااايل وعظيم


----------



## بايبل333 (2 أبريل 2011)

*"هههههههه طيب اوعى حد يقول للمسلمين الموضوع داة *
*يقولك الكتاب المقدس كل يوم بيحتوى على مخطوطات واحنا بنحتوى كل يوم على تحريفات ....:smil12:*
*[Q-BIBLE]    *فالمسيح بفمه المبارك قال : في متى 5 : 17 – 18 ( لا تظنوا اني جئت لأنقض الناموس او الأنبياء، ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل فإني *الحق أقول لكم الى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل ) .**  [/Q-BIBLE]*

[Q-BIBLE]     وأيضا قال الرسول بطرس في رسالته الأولى 1 : 24 ( لأن كل جسد كعشب وكل مجد انسان كزهر عشب، العشب يبس وزهره سقط وأما كلمة الهنا فتثبت الى الأبد )     [/Q-BIBLE]



> وفي سفر المزامير يقول الكتاب في مزمور 119 : 89 ( الى الأبد يارب كلمتك مثبتة في السموات )


 
[Q-BIBLE]    وعلى لسان ارميا النبي قال الرب ( أنا ساهر على كلمتي لأجريها ) ارميا 1 : 12 
    [/Q-BIBLE]


"مشكور جدا على الموضوع الرائع ...
سلام المسيح معكم .


----------



## Senamor (2 أبريل 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *"هههههههه طيب اوعى حد يقول للمسلمين الموضوع داة *
> *يقولك الكتاب المقدس كل يوم بيحتوى على مخطوطات واحنا بنحتوى كل يوم على تحريفات ....*


 
*طيب تتحداني انه الـ خبر ذا هيختفي بعد كم يوم ولا هنسمع عنه حاجه ؟؟؟؟؟*

*زي الاخبار اللي سبقتها*


----------



## govany shenoda (2 أبريل 2011)

ميرسي خالص للخبر


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2011)

*اكتشاف قد يغير الكثير في المعتقدات المسيحية المتعلقة بالكتاب المقدس

كيف توصل الكاتب العربى المسلم لهذا النتيجة التى لا يوجد فى المقدمات ما يؤيدها*


----------



## شميران (2 أبريل 2011)

*خبر جميييييل عاشت ايدك*


----------



## الرب معنا (2 أبريل 2011)

*لربما تغير من الاختلافات الطائفية وتجمع الكل تحت اسم واحد كما بدأت  وهي "المسيحية التابعة للمسيح"*
*نصلي للرب ان يتمم هالعمل على خير ويستطيعوا ارجاع الكل للأردن *

*ننتظر على احر من الجمر طرح الدراسات التي تتعلق بها*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (2 أبريل 2011)

خبر جميل جداً جداً
شكراً للخبر


----------



## besm alslib (2 أبريل 2011)

*بصراحه حكمي على الخبر بانه حلو ومهم او لا هيكون بعد ما اشوف الابحاث اللي هتتم بخصوص هالموضوع
*
*والسبب طبعا جملة* *اكتشاف قد يغير الكثير في المعتقدات المسيحية المتعلقة بالكتاب المقدس*

*لانه احنا بنعرف ان في الوقت الحالي تزييف اي شي شي سهل جدا *

*وبحسب الابحاث اللي اكيد هيعلن عنها هنتاكد ان كان هو مندس من مزيفين شاطرين او لا*

*لان في الوقت الحالي اكيد كلنا عمنلاحظ ان المسلمين عميعملو اي شي في سبيل تشويه المسيحيه*

*ففي حال ان كانت الجمله اللي بالاحمر المقصود فيها التشكيك في معتقداتنا فاكيد هيكون مدسوس ومزيف لان في ناس كتير الهم المصلحه بهالشي*

*انما لو اثبت العكس فساعتها ممكن نصدق الخبر ونفرح فيه*



*شكرا على الخبر *​*

*


----------



## Critic (2 أبريل 2011)

*هل الخبر حقيقى فعلا و لا فرقعة ؟!*
*حد عنده توثيق من موقع اجنبى و لا حاجة ؟*


----------



## Michael (2 أبريل 2011)

*غريبة قوي حكاية الكتب المعدنية دي !!!
*


----------



## عمادفايز (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: العثور على 70 كتابًا معدنيًّا في أحد كهوف الأردن تعود لعهد السيد المسيح*

*شكرا للخبر*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 أبريل 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------



## girgis2 (2 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اكتشاف قد يغير الكثير في المعتقدات المسيحية المتعلقة بالكتاب المقدس*
> 
> *كيف توصل الكاتب العربى المسلم لهذا النتيجة التى لا يوجد فى المقدمات ما يؤيدها*


 
*معاك حق*

*أحنا عايزين المصدر الأجنبي للخبر مش العرب اليوم !!!*​


----------



## Rosetta (2 أبريل 2011)

> *اكتشاف قد يغير الكثير في المعتقدات المسيحية المتعلقة بالكتاب المقدس*



*مما ورد في أحد المصادر الأجنبية التالي: 

Lines of inquiry: The ****l tablets could change our understanding of the Bible​
يعني يغير فهمنا للكتاب المقدس وليس المعتقد !!!! لكن يبدو أن الترجمة للعربية قد أخذت منحنى أخر 
هناك الكثير من المواقع لمن يريد الإطلاع على الموضوع أكثر*


----------



## Rosetta (2 أبريل 2011)

الرابط مش عم يفتح عند كتابته في المنتدى لذلك نقلت كلام الموقع نفسه 






​*70 Ancient ****l Books Could be ‘Major Discovery of Christian History’

They’re small “books,” but they could be one of the biggest finds in Christian history.

70 tiny, lead tablets, bound with wire, were found in the last five years in Jordan, and some say they could offer key details of the early church, the final years of Jesus’s life, and may even be referenced in the book of Revelation. In fact, they could even predate the writings of St. Paul. The Daily Mail reports:

    Academics are divided as to their authenticity but say that if verified, they could prove as pivotal as the discovery of the Dead Sea Scrolls in 1947.

    Lines of inquiry: The ****l tablets could change our understanding of the Bible

    On pages not much bigger than a credit card, are images, symbols and words that appear to refer to the Messiah and, possibly even, to the Crucifixion and Resurrection.

    Adding to the intrigue, many of the books are sealed, prompting academics to speculate they are actually the lost collection of codices mentioned in the Bible’s Book Of Revelation.

    The books were discovered five years ago in a cave in a remote part of Jordan to which Christian refugees are known to have fled after the fall of Jerusalem in 70AD. Important ********s from the same period have previously been found there.

    Initial ****llurgical tests indicate that some of the books could date from the first century AD. 

“It is a breathtaking thought that we have held these objects that might have been held by the early saints of the Church,” David Elkington, a British scholar of ancient religious history and archeology, told the Mail. He also believes that, if real, they could be “the major discovery of Christian history.”

 Philip Davies, emeritus professor of biblical studies at Sheffield University, told the Mail he thinks the books are undoubtedly Christian artifacts, especially considering their depiction of Jerusalem.

“As soon as I saw that, I was dumbstruck,” he said. “That struck me as so obviously a Christian image. There is a cross in the foreground, and behind it is what has to be the tomb [of Jesus], a small building with an opening, and behind that the walls of the city.

“There are walls depicted on other pages of these books too and they almost certainly refer to Jerusalem. It is a Christian crucifixion taking place outside the city walls.”

He added: “The possibility of a Hebrew-Christian origin is certainly suggested by the imagery and, if so, these codices are likely to bring dramatic new light to our understanding of a very significant but so far little understood period of history.”

Another scholar believes the context for this discovery must include mention of the book of Revelation.

Dr. Margaret Barker, former president of the Society for Old Testament Study, told the Mail, ‘The Book of Revelation tells of a sealed book that was opened only by the Messiah. Other texts from the period tell of sealed books of wisdom and of a secret tradition passed on by Jesus to his closest disciples. That is the context for this discovery.”

Some, however, are more cautionary, especially considering the propensity for “finds” such as this one to produce fakes.

“The reported symbols inscribed in the items seem as/more readily to point to a Jewish origin” rather than a Christian one, writes New Testament scholar Larry Hurtado on his blog. “Philip Davies claims to have seen what he takes to be a representation of Jerusalem and a reference to crucifixion.  That might mean a Christian-produced item, but by no means necessarily.”

He also says the tiny tablets could point to a date of origin much later than the first century: “The items are miniature codices, of a size that suggests private usage, and, so far as I know, suggests a date much later than the first century (there seems to have been an upswing in the production of miniature codices from ca. 3rd century CE onward).”

“Until the items are competently read, we don’t even know what their contents are,” he cautions.

Confirming their authenticity, however, could be difficult: no one knows where the tiny books are for sure:

    Today, their whereabouts are also something of a mystery. After their discovery by a Jordanian Bedouin, the hoard was subsequently acquired by an Israeli Bedouin, who is said to have illegally smuggled them across the border into Israel, where they remain.

    However, the Jordanian Government is now working at the highest levels to repatriate and safeguard the collection.

A British team, including Baker, is now aiding efforts to have the books returned to Jordan. ​*


----------



## bob (2 أبريل 2011)

> tablets could change our understanding of the Bible


*هل الكتب الصغيرة دي قادرة انها تغير فهمنا عن الكتاب المقدس 
اشك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## النهيسى (2 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للخبر والمجهود
ربنا يباركك


----------



## الياس السرياني (2 أبريل 2011)

لأنه  ليس خفي لا يظهر ولا مكتوم لا يعلم ويعلن
هكذا يقول رب المجد

فلا تخافوا يا اخوتي الهنا الحي  قادر على ان يجري كلمته

وليس انسان من يقف في وجه القدير

كل شيء سيظهر ويعلن فقط صبراً...

شكراً عالموضوع والدعوة اليه...


----------



## Alcrusader (3 أبريل 2011)

*خبر أكثر من رائع. منتظرين التحاليل، وخلاصة الموضوع.*


----------



## انجي حنا (3 أبريل 2011)

اكيد  الكتب دة هتسبت صحة الكتاب المقدس
ربنا موجود


----------



## MAJI (3 أبريل 2011)

انا شخصيا لااصدق ولا كلمة من هذا المقال
اكتشاف قد يغير الكثير في المعتقدات المسيحية المتعلقة بالكتاب المقدس
هذا اول تلميح في التشكيك في العقيدة المسيحية
وربما تكون هي المخطوطات المفقودة المذكورة في كتاب الوحي الخاص بالإنجيل.
هذا ثاني محاولة للتشكيك
 فر إليها المسيحيون الأوائل بعد سقوط القدس في العام 70 ميلادي، 
وهذا تضليل لان المسيحيين المضطهدين بدأوا بالخروج من اورشليم قبل هذا التاريخ و لم يذهبوا باتجاه واحد فقد انتشروا في كل مكان وهي خطة الرب للتبشير بكلمته فهل توجد مثل هذه الكتب المعدنية في كل مكان؟
كما تشير المعاينة الأولية للكتب إلى أنها ترجع للقرن الأول الميلادي، حيث يرى الخبراء أنه من المستحيل أن يكون التآكل في أطرافها مصطنعًا، وهو الأمر الذي سيجعلها إحدى أقدم الوثائق المسيحية الموجودة،
كلام مرسل اهدافه تشكيكية فقط
بريطانيا فيها الكثير من العلماء والباحثين المأجورين اسلاميا 
كما ان تقنية الصفحات المربوطة ببعضها بسلك هي تقنية حديثة 
شكرا للخبر


----------



## MAJI (4 أبريل 2011)

1/4/2011

مان، لندن ـ هنادي فؤاد/عصام مسعود
اعتقد هذه كذبة اول نيسان


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2011)

*دعونا لا نستبق الاحداث ولننتظر المزيد من النتائج والتفاصيل 
فقط نرجو المتابعه وطرح اى جديد هنا للاستفاده *


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أبريل 2011)

> وكذلك يرى أستاذ الدراسات التوراتية في جامعة شيفلد البروفيسور فيليب ديفيدز الذي قال إن الكتب تحتوي على رموز واضحة تشير للمسيح وصلبه على أسوار القدس، وأضاف أنه شعر بالذهول عندما شاهد هذه الوثائق.



*وأيضاً :*



> وتحتوي على نقوش ورسوم تشير إلى المسيح والصلب والقيامة،


 
*هل هذا يشكك بالمسيحية أم يؤكدها !!!!!!!!*
*هذه المعلومة الوحيدة التي ذكرها المقال عن محتوى الكتب ، فكيف افترضوا التشكيك !!!!!!!!!*
*بالعكس هذا يؤكد المسيحية وينسف المعتقدات الأخرى*
*الرب يبارككم*


----------



## MAJI (5 أبريل 2011)

التشكيك هو عندما يعطون نصف الحقبقة
ماذا يقصدون بانها ( قد يغير الكثير في المعتقدات المسيحية المتعلقة بالكتاب المقدس)و (وربما تكون هي المخطوطات المفقودة المذكورة في كتاب الوحي الخاص بالإنجيل)
فكيف ستغيير هذه الصفائح المعتقدات المسيحية وهل نحن في انتطار مثل  المخطوطات لنثبت وتؤكد الانجيل ؟
مسألة صلب المسيح مثبتة ومؤكدة في كتب المؤرخين القدماء والغير مسيحيين


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2011)

​
*اعلن مدير دائرة الآثار العامة في الاردن زياد السعد الأحد ان قطعا اثرية نادرة تم تهريبها من شمال المملكة قبل سنوات وصلت الى احد تجار الاثار الاسرائيليين، مؤكدا ان بلاده ستقوم بكل الجهود اللازمة من اجل استعادة "هذا الكنز الاثري".وقال السعد في مؤتمر صحافي ان "الاثار المسروقة هي عبارة عن 70 كتابا من صفائح الرصاص اضافة الى لفائف وألواح من النحاس أرخت للقرن الأول الميلادي، اي انها تعود الى العصر والفترة المسيحية المبكرة"، مشيرا الى انه "تم اكتشاف هذه القطع الاثرية في أحد الكهوف في شمال الأردن قبل عدة سنوات وتم تهريبها الى اسرائيل".

واوضح السعد ان "سرقة هذه القطع الاثرية تمت وفق حفريات اثرية غير شرعية في احد الكهوف في شمال الأردن وبعد اكتشافها تم تهريبها لتصل الى يد احد الاسرائيليين المختصين بتجارة آلاثار الذي ارسلها بدوره الى بريطانيا ليتم دراستها وفحصها من قبل (احد) المختصين بعلم الاثار في جامعة كامبريدج الذي قام باخبار الجانب الأردني بها".

واوضح ان "الكتب التي ترتبط بالكتاب المقدس تحتوي ما بين 5 الى 15 صفحة يعتقد انها استخدمت من قبل المسيحيين الأوائل إبان الاضطهاد الديني، حيث من المعروف تاريخيا ان المسيحيين الاوائل قد هربوا من الاضطهاد الروماني باتجاه الشرق الى الأردن، ولاهمية هذه المخطوطات فقد اخفيت وختمت حفاظا على سرية هذه التعاليم".

واكد ان "أهمية هذا الاكتشاف انه يضيف معلومات عن نشأة المسيحية، كون المصادر المكتوبة عن هذه الفترة قليلة ومعظمها متأخر، اذا هناك القليل من المعلومات المعاصرة للمسيحيين الاوائل".

والمخطوطات المكتشفة تتألف من سبعين كتاب من الرصاص ولفائف وألواح نحاسية وقطع من الجلد، ترجع، للقرن الأول الميلادي، في وقت قريب من حدث صلب وقيامة السيد المسيح، يعتقد أنها تعود لجماعة يهودية مسيحية هربت من القدس بعد تدميرها على يد القائد الروماني تيطس عام 70 للميلاد، إلى شمال الأردن، وما تبعه من اضطهاد للجماعات المسيحية آنذاك.

وخلص العالم البريطاني إلكينغتون من خلال دراسته الأولية للمخطوطات، إضافة إلى تحليل المعادن المكونة لها، إلى أن تلك الكتب قد تكون نصوصاً مسيحية أولية مؤرخة حتى قبل بعض رسائل القديس بولس الرسول في العهد الجديد.

والمخطوطات، التي يزيد حجمها قليلاً عن البطاقة الإئتمانية، تحتوي على رسوم ورموز وكتابات باللغتين الآرامية والعبرية، كانت مخبأة لمئات السنين في أحد الكهوف، شمال الأردن، قبل أن يعثر عليها مجموعة من البدو، قبل ما يقارب الخمس سنوات.

وقال السعد ان "دائرة الاثار العامة قررت الخروج عن سرية عملها حول هذا الموضوع الذي دام أكثر من خمسة اشهر من العمل المتواصل والصعب، ووضعه امام الرأي العام العربي والعالمي في محاولة منها لاحباط ومنع اي محاولة لبيع والمتاجرة في هذه القطع الاثرية المسروقة في الاسواق العالمية"، مشيرا الى ان "من يتاجر بها ستتم ملاحقته رسميا وفق القانون الدولي". 

واضاف السعد انه "بناء على المعلومات الواردة لدائرة الاثار العامة فان هذه المخطوطات والكتب واللفائف قد هربت بصورة غير قانونية وغير شرعية عبر الحدود"، مشيرا الى ان "دائرة الاثار العامة تعتبر هذه المكتشفات الأثرية ممتلكات أثرية أردنية". 

وخلص الى ان "دائرة الآثار العامة وبالتعاون مع كافة الجهات المختصة لن توفر جهدا لاستعادة هذه القطع الأثرية المهمة وإنقاذها متخذة جميع التدابير والوسائل القانونية والشرعية لضمان عودة هذه المكتشفات للمملكة".

واعتبر مدير الاثار ان "هذه الاثار توازي في اهميتها ان لم يكن اكثر مخطوطات البحر الميت +قمران+".

وطالب الاردن العام الماضي منظمة الامم المتحدة للتربية والثقافة والعلوم (اليونسكو) بالتدخل لدى اسرائيل من اجل استعادة لفائف البحر الميت التي كانت الدولة العبرية قد استولت عليها بعد احتلال القدس الشرقية العام 1967 وشاركت عبرها في معرض في كندا مطلع العام الماضي.

ا ف ب - وكالات *


----------

